# Avoir calendrier a deux nom different



## Ghislin (10 Mars 2012)

J'aimerais savoir si je peut avoir un calendrier a mon nom et un au nom de ma conjoint.
Merci
Ghis


----------



## MisterDrako (10 Mars 2012)

oui tu peux bien sûr...

pour info j'en ai 12 sur l'ICal de mon MBP et donc en synchro avec mon IPad...

en haut à gauche sur l'app calendrier tu cliques sur "calendrier"
puis modifier et enfin ajouter un calendrier .....

voili.....


----------

